# Kakariki and budgie?



## Aeroandblue (Apr 5, 2021)

hi all I’m in the process of getting a new bird and was going to get a cockatiel however my local pet shop has some kakarikis and they have really caught my eye 😍 my question is has anyone had any experience of how I might expect the two to get along? I wouldn’t be putting them in the same cage obviously but whilst they are having free fly time around the room would they be okay together generally speaking. I know it differs from bird to bird I’m just interested in hearing anyone’s experience of owning one of these birds. Thank you


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I would not recommend allowing the two species to have out-of-cage time together. 
The karkariki could do some serious damage to the smaller budgie!*


----------



## Aeroandblue (Apr 5, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *I would not recommend allowing the two species to have out-of-cage time together.
> The karkariki could do some serious damage to the smaller budgie!*


Hi thanks for your reply. Yeah that’s my concern. I have researched and there are lots of people who do but I think I’d be too frightened to even try to be honest. I saw one very experienced bird owner and she brought a kakariki home to her flock room and opened all the other birds door and just let the kakariki go where it wanted (budgies included) and I was cringing. Nothing happened but it made me wonder should we encourage them to try get along or best just leaving them? I brought our kakariki home yesterday he is sooo so sweet. I’ll upload some pics soon!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Personally, I'd be afraid to take the risk. 

Why don't you give the karkariki some time to settle into his new home. You can evaluate his personality and temperament as you get to know him and then make a better informed decision in the future.*


----------



## Aeroandblue (Apr 5, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Personally, I'd be afraid to take the risk.
> 
> Why don't you give the karkariki some time to settle into his new home. You can evaluate his personality and temperament as you get to know him and then make a better informed decision in the future.*


Yeah I think that’s the sensible thing to do. If I get to know him well enough to be able to say ‘this is highly unlikely to happen’ and then possibly allow a very supervised session of free flying. He seems so lovely but he’s very shy and scared, much more so than most budgies are. He hides away from me and turns his back to me and almost cowers like he thinks I’m going to hurt him 🥺 he is getting slowly more brave though. He even looked scared of blue when he saw him and if he starts chirping loudly it scares him too. I don’t know why but I assumed he would be braver being a bigger bird but it’s quite the opposite!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Aww, poor baby. Would you please post a picture of him when he has settled in more?
We used to have a member with a karkariki and I really miss seeing her pictures of him.*


----------

